

Why the banks collapsed and how a paper on Haskell can help stop it happening next time - arockwell
http://paulspontifications.blogspot.com/2008/09/why-banks-collapsed-and-how-paper-on.html

======
giardini
A related paper by Nick Szabo: "A Formal Language for Analyzing Contracts"
<http://szabo.best.vwh.net/contractlanguage.html>

Szabo's various other related papers: <http://szabo.best.vwh.net/index.html>
and his blog at <http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/>

